# FR: 15e célébration et remise de prix annuelle(s)



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour !
Context: Title of an award ceremony. In French it is Célébration et remise de prix. It is an annual event so we want to add the word Annual to it. How would the adjective agree with célébration et remise de prix in this case given that we have both célébration et remise de prix

15e célébration et remise de prix annuelle ? annuelles ?

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## ElderBug

In a complete sentence, it would definitely be 'annuelles', because anual is for both 'célébration' and 'remise de prix'. There is probably no reason to remove the 's' in a title.


----------



## lilison

I'm not a native speaker, but I don't like the use of the plural here. That would mean you would have to say "Les 15e célébration et remise de prix annuelles".


----------



## ElderBug

Indeed, even for French people this isn't clear, but actually you must say "Les quinzièmes célébration et remise de prix annuelles sont prévues pour la semaine prochaine", even if it is a bit ambiguous because only the 's' tells you that there is only one celebration. Without 15e, you could have said "La célébration et la remise des prix annuelles ..." which is clearer but not what you want.


----------



## Maître Capello

I beg to disagree. There is indeed only *one* 15th Annual Celebration and Award Ceremony. 

_La quinzième célébration et remise des prix annuelle._


----------



## ElderBug

Yes, there is only one 15th Annual Celebration and Award *Ceremony*, but here there is "la célébration" and "la remise des prix", so you need a plural. For example, you must say "La grammaire et l'orthographe *françaises sont* difficiles." and not "La grammaire et l'orthographe française est difficile.". "célébration et remise des prix" is not an exception. Therefore when you add an adjective, you must agree it with this plural or duplicate it (to avoid confusion) : "La nouvelle grammaire et la nouvelle orthographe françaises sont difficiles." or "Les nouvelles grammaire et orthographe françaises sont difficiles.".


----------



## jann

I'm not sure you've convinced me, Elderbug. 

To speak of an "annual celebration" and an "annual awards ceremony" -- or to put the adjective in the plural -- would seem to imply that there are two separate and distinct events (e.g., on different days, or at different times of the same day) that are both held annually.  But this is not the case.  There is only one annual event, a celebration at which awards are distributed... or if you prefer, an awards ceremony at which people celebrate.  

Your example with grammar and spelling is fundamentally different because French grammar and French spelling exist as two separate and distinct  concepts (we can, for example, study spelling without studying grammar), so of course we must put the adjective in the plural if we wish to qualify both as "French."


----------



## ElderBug

The problem here is that celebration and awards ceremony are two different things (if they were'nt, why would you want to write both?) even if it is at the same moment. Yes in real world they may be the same thing, but they still are two different things.
This is like this because it's grammatical. You have two noun phrase separated with a conjunction ('et') so you need a plural, no matter how similar they are.
I hope i was clear, i know this point is confusing.


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon Grevisse (§ 447) :


> Si la réalité est concrète,  s’il s’agit manifestement d’un être ou d’un objet uniques, désignés de  deux ou plusieurs façons, les receveurs restent au singulier par  syllepse :
> _Un homme, un pèlerin, un mendiant, n’importe, / *Est* là qui vous demande asile _(Hugo, _Hern._, III, 1).  —   _La Providence et le Dieu soigneux de son Église *avait dû* ne pas laisser au hasard la série des témoignages transmis_ (S.-Beuve, _P.-Royal_, Pl., t. II, p. 890).   —  _Je crus qu’un être ou qu’une force *invisible* l’*attirait* doucement au fond de l’eau _(Maupass., _C._, Sur l’eau). […]


----------



## ElderBug

This is true, some points in my previous post are wrong, but are we in this case here ?
To me, "célébration" and "remise des prix" are two different things, even if it is the same event. If not, "15e remise des prix annuelle" would have been enough.
I think both singular and plural are correct, it depends on the point of view, so it is up to SLS.

By the way : "_d’un être ou d’un objet unique*s*, désigné*s*",_ can we trust a quote that is self-contradictory ? This makes me think that plural is correct by default.


----------



## Maître Capello

La _célébration_ et la _remise des prix_ forment bien un seul et même événement qui est fêté comme *le* 15e anniversaire.

Sinon, attention à ne pas tout mélanger : _être_ et _objet_ ne sont *pas* une seule et même chose.  En outre, la conjonction de coordination est différente : _et_ dans le premier cas, _ou_ dans le second.


----------



## ElderBug

Je viens de vérifier, et tout semble plus clair.
Le pluriel ici sera toujours juste, parce qu'il est grammaticalement juste, comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut.
La syllepse est une figure de style qui autorise à accorder selon notre pensée plutôt que selon les règles grammaticales. Elle est même conseillée dans le cas d'un où exclusif pour mieux retranscrire le sens.

Et si, dans le cas de "un être ou d’un objet uniques", il s'agit bien de la même chose unique désignée de façons différentes (la "réalité concrète", qui peut être un être ou un objet), ce qui montre bien que la syllepse est facultative et au goût de chacun.

Je me répète donc, mais dans le cas présent, "15e célébration et remise des prix annuelles" et "15e célébration et remise des prix annuelle" sont toutes les deux juste.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Il y a toutefois certains contextes où l'adjectif reste au singulier. C'est le cas lorsque les noms coordonnés représentent une seule et même réalité.

*Exemple :*

  - Cet homme a été un mari et un père *extraordinaire*.

Banque de dépannage linguistique


I see the annual celebration and the prize presenation as being one and the same thing, a salon. But, if you see them as separate entities it is hard to say your wrong.


----------



## Maître Capello

ElderBug said:


> Je me répète donc, mais dans le cas présent, "15e célébration et remise des prix annuelles" et "15e célébration et remise des prix annuelle" sont toutes les deux juste.


Presque… Le pluriel, quoique non souhaitable car illogique du point de vue du sens, reste en effet possible, mais il faut alors accorder l'article et l'adjectif ordinal correctement :

_la 15e célébration et remise des prix annuelles._ 
_la 15e célébration et __la 15e__ remise des prix annuelles._ (correct grammaticalement, mais totalement illogique du point de vue du sens)
_les 15es célébration et remise des prix annuelles._ (correct grammaticalement, mais totalement illogique du point de vue du sens)
_la 15e célébration et remise des prix annuelle._  (solution la plus naturelle, claire et élégante)


----------



## ElderBug

Je me permet d'insister sur le fait que "_les 15es célébration et remise des prix annuelles_" est tout a fait correct et pas du tout illogique; il s'agit surtout d'une façon de penser.
Je prends l'exemple de la phrase "_les 15emes jeux olympiques ..._". Ici, les jeux olympiques sont un seul et même évènement, et la célébration et la remise des prix ne sont pas plus simultanés que les jeux. La différence est qu'il y a deux groupes nominaux singulier au lieu d'un seul pluriel. C'est tout à fait logique de mon point de vue, mais c'est une façon de penser.


Rappelons aussi que la syllepse, puisque c'en est une ici, est une figure de style, et qu'en plus, à l'instar de l'anacoluthe (et de bien d'autres), elle est fautive. Ce qui signifie qu'à moins de comprendre pourquoi on l'utilise, mieux vaut ne pas l'utiliser.
De plus, si toutes les formulations qu'on entend tous les jours et "qui sonnent mieux" étaient correctes, le français serait bien défiguré aujourd'hui.
Je maintiens néanmoins que la forme au singulier est aussi correcte dans le cas présent.


----------



## Maître Capello

> Rappelons aussi que la syllepse, puisque c'en est une ici, est une figure de style, et qu'en plus, à l'instar de l'anacoluthe (et de bien d'autres), *elle est fautive*. […] Je maintiens néanmoins que la forme au singulier est *aussi correcte* dans le cas présent.


Vous vous contredisez allégrement…  En tout cas, cette syllepse est *parfaitement correcte* et – j'insiste – préférable dans le cas qui nous occupe.


----------



## ElderBug

J'entendais ici que la figure de style fautive introduit une faute grammaticale volontaire, mais que la phrase reste juste parce que c'est justement une figure de style reconnue. Ces figures ont très souvent été introduites dans la langue française après avoir été vu utilisées par de grands auteurs.

Je n'ai plus rien à ajouter à ma plaidoirie, et comme ma pensée est que les deux formes sont tout aussi correctes, je laisse les lecteurs décider de la forme qui leur convient le mieux.


----------

